# Bigss:  Nuggets Tickets aren't free but this is!



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

*Bigss:  FREEBIES UPDATE*

Hey, since you don't get free tickets to the Nuggets I though maybe this is the next best thing!  


http://www.stuffmagazine.com/contests/2002/degree/

It may sound like a contest but they'll send it to you for free anyways!  

I got two of them so far!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

And this!

BC/ I know you have a LOVE Dorian Yates!!!!

http://www.propeptide.com/index.shtml


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

VPX's Vlenbuterx SAMPLES!!!

http://www.vpxsports.com/sampleLiquidClenbutrx.asp


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Or, another alternative Thermagenics!

http://www.dymaburn.com/sample2.htm

** My GF has quite a few of these!!!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Let me know if you want any more Freebies!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

*Bump*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

it seems you like tlkin to yourself lol


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Actually, I thought Bigss would see it because his name is all over it and realize there is free stuff etc.  and I can keep adding more and more freebies that are VALID!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

can't believe he hasn't seen it yet


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

i have seen this thread I got some deorant and i have already order the free sample from vpx have gotten it yet.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

bring the more freebies


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

I will.  Give me a few moments


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Here Bigss!  Cool your jets!  This takes time bc/ I have to validate them!!!!

http://hpcleankit.bgt.com/Cleankit.jsp?Lang=eng (if you have the Inkjets up to 700 series???)

http://www.mdlabs.com/samples/samples.shtml  (supplement company)

http://www.innerwearcondoms.com/phorm/freesample2.htm (For your GF)

http://www.k-y.com/index2.jsp  (For your LOVER.  Notice I didn't say your GF!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

Some word of advise!  Create a secondary email for the JUNK mail to go to that is sent    from these companies.  Use a phone number that goes nowhere!  Like your  bosses office!!!  

I have it sent to my old cell phone that still collects messages!   

Just to let you know I have gotten all of these in the mail as well.  VPX is very slow and sometimes do NOT send them.  I could give you a direct email if your that anxious!!!  Let me know!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a one of those thinks in the messages that says if u are a marketer hang up now.  Also i always use fake emails


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

I am getting samples from all of them bring on more my friend


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

http://www.jointflex.com/Tell_A_Friend/tell_a_friend.html

http://www.rolaidssample.com/

http://www.astroglide.com/free_medsample/index.html (for your LOVER again)

http://www.projobasample.com/fso/projoba_slim.q.1.php?ADV_ID=REW_P1

http://www.gotkix.com/


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

why did you find it necessary to bump an *ACTIVE* thread???


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow lots of free stuff!!!! I can't get any, I live to far north EH! so djd do you have any freebies that include Canada in thier mailing range??


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

I think I have some but not as many for Canadians as I do for the US.  Sorry, but I will keep researching for Canadian Freebies!!!

Gonna watch a movie so I will post it tomorrow.  Keep this thread in your head!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

more free stuff plz


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Forget Canada Bring on more freebies


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Forget Canada Bring on more freebies



 

Your too much Bigss!  

http://www.maxtenusa.com/

http://www.trojancondoms.com/freestuff/Product/index.asp (u could always use one)

http://www.arrid.com/ (I don't care what you say!  No matter, Men and Women always could use a spare stick of Deoderant! Their travel size and one day, you WILL throw the smaller one into a travel bag, gym bag etc.!  Trust me!)

http://www.superiorfarms.com/Pages/freeitems.htm (Eating Lamb RULES!)

http://www.dlblairsweeps.com/j2362/certificate.html (I know you still like going into Chuck E. Cheese's with all the boys and girls!)

http://www.advil.com/


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

*Canadian Freebies*



> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> Wow lots of free stuff!!!! I can't get any, I live to far north EH! so djd do you have any freebies that include Canada in thier mailing range??




* Never tried these because I don't live in Canada! 

Request at your own risk!  

http://www.nizoral.ca/eng/sample_form.html

http://www.pepcidcomplete.ca/en/index.asp

http://www.exceeddenturecleaner.com/sample_ex.html (Give it to Grandpa and Grandma etc.!)

http://www.olay.com/totaleffects_canada/english/sample/index.html (Great for travelling!  Hey, you never know when you made need this.  Plus, sometimes the company screws up and sends too many samples to you.  GF received 20 of them and she uses them when she's too lazy to go to the store!

http://www.mmmeatshops.com/English/Flyer/coupon.html  (Beats the crap out of me but I thought you guys like PIE!) 

http://www.innerscience.com/home.cfm  (Beats the crap out of me!)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

bump


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

man i'm gonna get so much free shit


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Me too


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

I even signed up for the denture cleaner.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I even signed up for the denture cleaner.




That is way too FUNNY!!!!   Bigss, I got Tampons and diapers!  Just to see if they'd send it!

So I signed my friend up and had it sent to his job and he opened it up in front of his co-workers!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 4, 2002)

sahweet, thanks djd.......I can cure my dandruff, clean my dentures and get rid of my heart burn all while eating pie and quiche lmao, signed up for em all!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> sahweet, thanks djd.......I can cure my dandruff, clean my dentures and get rid of my heart burn all while eating pie and quiche lmao, signed up for em all!!!!!!



Let me know how responsive the Canadian Freebies go!

I have more and TONIGHT!  Yes, tonight, you SHALL see more Canadian Freebies!

(I hope... )


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Pent III users


http://ssm.seestorm.com/download/


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.promoengine.com/en_US/re...Id=11500001&newSequenceId=1&_requestid=418851

Therma something to help with menstrual cramps.  In other words, when the girl is having cramps, give her this to hope that it will keep her quieter!

Longest ass web address though! (you'll see when you click on it and it brings you to that page.  It's long assed!   I have my own cramps typing it!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.mariobadescu.com/consult.asp  (GF liked it!!!!)

http://imodium.com/offers.jhtml (duplicate??)

http://www.reesesfastbreak.com/free/rebate.asp


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

Just to give you an update.  At my doorstep I found a box.  It was a freebie I sent for 2 months ago!

SMILAC.  

The only baby I have now goes "Woof-Woof"!!!  

More freebies today!  Definitely, I'm going for my 3K posts!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Pent III users




i thought that said penthouse at first i was like hell ya! but it wasn't
 lol


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penthouse.... oh brother!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.dovefriendship.com/sample.htm (more soap for you guys!  (New PROMO!!!)

http://www.labelboy.com/index.cgi?1931

http://www.stamp-co.com/heroes.html

http://www.binaryjungle.com/contact/cd.php (whatever this is??)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

hey Dave-
pretty funny abot your friend opening up that box at work! Good job!

Do have to ask....why would anyone actually want to pay for Nugget tickets? Man, they suck!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.dymaburn.com/
NEW! NEW! NEW!  (Free samples of Dyma-Burn Extreme or Power-Tech Creatine Glutamine)  I choose the Power Tech!

http://www.stevensresearch.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=serve&item=/samplesloop.htm  (It cost $4.95)  I got it for my GF to try out!  I'll let you know how it is, later.

http://www.happyhub.com/network/reflex/  (online Reflex test!) Try amusing yourself!

http://www.justfreestuff.com/windows.html (For Bigss because he can't throw a football or baseball correct!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

*Great Website and prices for Techies in case they weren't aware of it*

http://www.surpluscomputers.com

DON'T HAVE A DIGITAL CAMERA?!?!  NEED A 17" MONITOR?!?!
Now is the time to buy both !  WHY!?  Because, for a limited time, 
with just a $25 purchase you can now buy a digital camera for $9.95!
We've also just got in a GREAT digital camera with an LCD screen for
ONLY $49.95 which uses replaceable smartmedia!!  AND we've just 
revieved a great deal on a HUGE load of quality 17" monitors & are 
going to blow them out to you for ONLY $49.95!

*I'm game!  I could use a Digital Camera to screw around with!  *


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey Dave-
> pretty funny abot your friend opening up that box at work! Good job!
> 
> Do have to ask....why would anyone actually want to pay for Nugget tickets? Man, they suck!



I usually send all my male friend's girlie stuff (to the work).  As for myself, usually, the neccessary stuff.  T-Shirts, keyboards, medicine etc.  I find the medicine stuff handy for when I travel!

My idiot friend stuffed his duffle bag with this monster shampoo (Sam's Club) when we took off to ATL a  few weeks ago and when he went to reopen his bag, all over his SHIT!    That's what he get's for carrying it in that size!


Denver should be average!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

I cannot even say the Broncos are gonna be great this season....Terrell has bailed, Brian Greacie (spelling?) SUCKS!


....better to have a big bottle of shampoo spill, than a nasty bottle of cheap cologne!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I cannot even say the Broncos are gonna be great this season....Terrell has bailed, Brian Greacie (spelling?) SUCKS!
> 
> 
> ....better to have a big bottle of shampoo spill, than a nasty bottle of cheap cologne!



DON'T remind me of that one!  It wasn't cheap cologne but it spilled and STAINED on one of my BEST sportsjacket!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

try explaining THAT stain to the cleaner......
"yeah, sure that big white stain is shampoo..."


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

It was a dark stain, thank god!  Wait, it still was a great jacket!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.naturesorigin.com/front.html  ( I got a workout towel- quite nice too! The GF got a Beach Bag and water bottle!  Lucky Bitch!  )

http://www.thundercore.com/index2.htm  (go to the mailing list) (Enter your email and it should give you an area to enter your name/address etc.)
I think it's metal music.... oh well, the CD is free!

http://www.powermusic.com/e4findex.html (new Euro Beat Music CD designed for working out.  This I gotta hear!!!)


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

http://sweepstakes.yahoo.com/herbalessence  (more shampoo/New Promotion)


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 8, 2002)

b


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 8, 2002)

u


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 8, 2002)

m


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 8, 2002)

p


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

Dave-
I thought you said you had new suff here......
c'mon! Fess up! I want free shiat!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Dave-
> I thought you said you had new suff here......
> c'mon! Fess up! I want free shiat!




*these were all posted yesterday!  But you were talking about the Bronco's while I kept posting.  OK, maybe you did see these yesterday but I was bumping the thread for Bigss today bc/ he wasn't on that much this weekend.* 

http://www.justfreestuff.com/windows.html (For Bigss because he can't throw a football or baseball correct!

http://www.dymaburn.com/
NEW! NEW! NEW! (Free samples of Dyma-Burn Extreme or Power-Tech Creatine Glutamine) I choose the Power Tech!

http://www.dovefriendship.com/sample.htm (more soap for you guys! (New PROMO!!!)

http://www.labelboy.com/index.cgi?1931

http://www.stamp-co.com/heroes.html

http://www.binaryjungle.com/contact/cd.php (whatever this is??)

http://sweepstakes.yahoo.com/herbalessence (more shampoo/New Promotion)

http://www.naturesorigin.com/front.html ( I got a workout towel- quite nice too! The GF got a Beach Bag and water bottle! Lucky Bitch! :lol

http://www.thundercore.com/index2.htm (go to the mailing list) (Enter your email and it should give you an area to enter your name/address etc.)
I think it's metal music.... oh well, the CD is free!

http://www.powermusic.com/e4findex.html (new Euro Beat Music CD designed for working out. This I gotta hear!!!)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

well well well..  lookie who is on again?!?!

I have to get off here soon.  She wants her computer back!  Let me lie and tell her that I'm running an application that needs to be updated!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

http://home.ccci.org/hlic/benefit.htm

here is one I just did.  Hope I get it!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

http://www.cobravolleyball.com/freevideo.html (call them)

http://www.drillshop.com/freesample.htm (I know you like tools, Bigss, especially the Jackhammer!  )

http://www.wrestlingtribune.com/Contact.html (INTERESTING!)


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.bowflex.com/misc/MFree.asp?Domain=click.bowflex.com (in case you quit the gym, Bigss)

http://www.brucelitton.com/fan club.htm (race car driver?  WHO!?)

http://shop.smuggs.com/Request/WinterBrochure/ (Bigss, go to a real mountain to ski!)

http://www.deepthings.freeservers.com/videos.htm (Onward Bigsstian Soldier.... watch him marching on!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2002)

http://shop.smuggs.com/Request/WinterBrochure/ (Bigss, go to a real mountain to ski!)


vermont? VERMONT???? REAL Skiing????
David..you poor lost soul. We live in ski country now.....we want to experience 'ice skiing' at it's finest...we'll go East...but champagne powder, big verticals....ya gotz to be out WEST!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> http://shop.smuggs.com/Request/WinterBrochure/ (Bigss, go to a real mountain to ski!)
> 
> 
> ...



It was a joke bc/ I know the slopes in CO are bar none!  

But I'm glad your watching the freebies!!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.nato.int/docu/pub-form.htm (Lost in Space??  Here you go Bigss!  I think they supply maps!   )

http://www.holidayclassics.com/order/index.cfm (these are nice.  I received them last Christmas)

http://www.tyvek.com/na/envelopes/english/literature.html


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.cdfx.com/newsite/Demo.php (make up a business name or use your own and send it to home! I just did!    )

http://www.central-texas-mall.com/Free pen.htm (If you ain't got no chance in a Texas hottie there bigss, maybe you can "create"  some type of "TEXAS LUVVV" with this pen!) 

http://hugo.cardmine.net/en/index.php (sample of scented postcards by Hugo Boss.  I'm interested!!!)


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.exofficio.com/store/floatingpocket.asp?cktst=true (I got this one and hey, you never know what you might drop your keys , money etc in.  I don't think it will flush down with the toilet either!  Never tried, but you guys can when you receive it!   )


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

OK, more freebies tomorrow!  I am tired and off to bed!

G'night all!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.kericare.ca/  (Canada Freebie only)

http://www.nessacerienaturals.com/site_map.htm  (Bigss, in case you fart and you need a quick fix for fresh air)

http://www.naturalrawhide.com/samples.htm (got a dog that MMAFITER hasn't shot yet?  Then, here's  a freebie for the Dog!)

http://www.redbushtea.com/feedback/feedback.html  (Just sent for it!)


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.impakcorp.com/index.html  (WTF is it?  Oh well, I signed up for it!  Maybe it's a condom holder too!) 

http://www.nocopi.com/nocopi_023.htm (free paper stuff?!)

http://www.kantkopy.com/cgi-bin/cgiemail/freesamples.txt  (nice company name!??)

http://www.gobridgetech.com/newsite_template.htm

http://www.quantumlabs.com/quantum_free_samples.html (In case your looking to pull an "O.J.")


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://airfresheners.homestead.com/Sample2.html (more fo Bigss's azz!)

http://www.idealbks.com/moreinfo.html  ( I think it's active?!? Be clever in what you fill in for Company wise!  But don't be too ridiculous!)


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

http://129.33.77.33/clubmed/clubmedfreesample02.html (Hey, if you can't go, then smell like you've been??  Never heard of this but I've got to see er.. uh, smell this!)

http://www.jergens.com/asp/thankyou.htm


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> http://www.gobridgetech.com/newsite_template.htm




What the hell is that?


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is that?



It's just a companuy that manufactures Network cables for companies and business and their giving a sample of Free CAT 5 cables. 

I did it just to see if they'll send it!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

What is CAT cables


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

NETWORKING CABLES!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

o


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

i


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

c


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey!  This isn't a post whore thread!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Why would u need networking cables?


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, in case you have more than 1 computer and who knows, maybe your boss will need them!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Kissing the bosses ass

Good Idea David


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

NOT the GOLF Owner dude.  The boss that you start your career with after you graduate there , pinnochle!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.naturespath.com/contact.htm (leave them your info and request a free sample)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.janet-jackson.com/hbo/hboposter.html


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

hey Dave-
much better av!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

The following freebis consist of POSTERS & Stickers

1) Give them to your kids
2) Give them to kids you know 
3) If you run out of firewood, use the posters!
4) If you run out of toilet paper.  Use the posters!

(Stickers)

1) Really use them
2) Stick them on your best friend's back wt/ him/her knowing
3) Ram them up your Butt if your bored


My number one reason for both.  

"To see if the companies will send them as promised!"


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey Dave-
> much better av!



Why thank you?!?!

What was wrong with the other?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.land-5.com/Register.html

http://www.cdc.gov/powerfulbones/

http://www.canadianclothing.ca/freestickers.html (Price of a stamp (2))
(Available to Canadians!)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.sev.org/users/lmb/ (medical)

http://www.vstarider.com/Pages/OHV 4 TENNESSEE/sticker.html (Bigss, start rooting for the real deal!)

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/freedecal2.asp (Cost of a stamp)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.kingcon.com/yessne/freebumper.htm


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.mspca.org/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.early-advantage.com/shop/catalog.asp


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/resources/mailingList.asp


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.toyo.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.jamaicanpride.com/decal.htm (just for Bigss)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.ablebaby.com/ptychrt.htm (aaah, how cute!)  (For Bigss as well!)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.extremecoffee.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.buckeyegardening.com/bgpubs.html


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.pemcor.com/Flagprint/flagprint.html


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

it didn't look like you?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

None of the pictures ever turn out two of the same!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.wyomingtech.com/freestuff/decal.asp (Root 4 WY,bigss!!)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.homestead.com/crossfacereport/bumpersticker.html


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://space.gsfc.nasa.gov/astro/posters/mwposter.html


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.epva.org/Videos_Publications/publication_database.asp


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/Souvenirs/Poster_Post.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.iamloved.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://discoverboating.ca/

http://www.legislatorcooper.com/bumpersticker.html (just for Bigss!) (Must mail in request)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.kidsgardening.com/info.asp


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

the next set of freebies are miscellanous for children.  Free stuff, games, online games etc.

(not responsible for tippos, titos, I mean typos!   )


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.dltk-kids.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.whybiotech.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.careerideasforkids.com/index.php?rl=1


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://butterflies.foremost.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.verybestkids.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.gumbyworld.com/clubhouse/club.htm  (aww.. Gumby for Bigss!)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.peta-online.org/kids/cal/newwindowtest.html


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.twizzlers.com/


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.worldvillage.com/sitereviews/family.html?id=1692


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

Back to the normal freebies!!!  HAPPY?!?!?!


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.stamp-co.com/heroes.html (one more time for the 9-11)
(re posted!)

http://www.userplanet.com/main.html# (Free CD, WOMEN only!!!?)

http://www.bath-and-body.com/products/beyondmassage.html?AID=5346491&PID=238571
(A free rubber Ducky?  Awwww... how cute!  Must purchase something though.  No minimum I beleive.  So order something for $1.99 in their catalog and demand the damn DUCKY!!!)


http://www.korsetskorner.com/calculators.html


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

hey-
find me a free car or something.....


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

A free car..... oh sure, I can manage that.

Here's one where you get a free car.

www.buyahouse.com  When you go here, purchase the overpriced house ($25K over the orignial price and I believe the realor will throw in a Hyundai Excel)


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Free Information on M.S. and Ed.D. Programs from Nova Southeastern
University
http://www.afreeb.com/offers/ad.cgi?of=839&af=137238

Another reason to come to Florida!?!?!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Free TimeSplitters 2 PlayStation 2 demo (USA)

http://www.eidosregistration.com/TS2-USReg.htm (whatever this is?)


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

bada bing, bada BUMP!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://citiex.com/users/frames/userofferframe.php?uo=40

http://www.fodreams.com/book/soap.html

http://internationalsportmagazine.com/wipeouts/index.shtml (the music is funny here!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

Freebies above and below are for mostly women.  Can't forget the ladies!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.bubblegel.com/feedback.asp

http://www.xsxtremesports.com/sticker_form.asp


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.triluma.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://order.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/wg-request-catalog?gerdaspillmann


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.ssscents.com/DP/SpecialOffer.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

Freebies for Business BELOW!!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.prosoap.com/soapsam.htm

http://www.muratec.com/


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.imperialfrozenfoods.com/ (own a restaurant???)

http://www.nb.net/~freehat/


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

Random Freebies BELOW!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.allphasecomputer.com/

http://www.winfreepanties.com/  (if you win, tell us!!!!   )


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://cwa.bannerhealth.com/heart/  (CD)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.clarinex.com/promotions/free_trial.jsp?promo=10055027

http://www.imediasolutions.com/mein...n=textemail_valc_oil&area=ROS&_lscid=43214612
(Foreman says SO!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.welljournal.com/sm/land_annies.asp

http://esreg.eversave.com/eversave/consumers/premium/p1.jsp?e=<emailaddress>&z=<zipcode>&sourceid=573

http://www.centrum.com/energy/index.asp


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.soynutbutterco.com/index.shtml

http://www.enterexdiabetic.com/index.htm (I recieved this!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.kia.com/lotr/index.html

http://www.mitsubishicars.com/MMSA/Outlander


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

https://ec.ballyfitness.com/index.asp?404;http://ec.ballyfitness.com/started/passes/passes_main.asp (Bigss is favorite workout joint!)

http://www.supersurvey.com/cgi-bin/surveys/s6481.pl


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/

http://technology.jsc.nasa.gov/visitor_survey.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.freddiegage.org/gift_request.htm

http://www.aluminumrecords.com/

http://www.christianmints.com/


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.lifescan.com/keepintouch/index.html

(For Diabetics)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.columbuscvb.org/pack.htm
(Bigss's loves this place!!!)

http://www.farm-2-market.com/club.html


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.advil.com/ (Possible repeat but I don't think I had this particular one...gel)

http://www.plioffer.com/wb/0003GM5
(Health)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.thebodyperfect.com/register.html

http://www.minidrops.com/sample_consumer.html


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.culture-magazine.com/subscriptions.asp


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

*********  I JUST DID THIS ONE!!! **********


http://www.911remembrance.com/


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://free.e-gear.com/

http://www.cmt.com/store/cmtmag/
(yee-Haw!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://members.shaw.ca/mariko.sato/free_samples.htm (In case you miss the toilet Bigss's!  )

http://www.kenworth.com/parts/kw/2100/2150_PremierCareEmail.asp
(In case Bigss's decided to become a Trucker!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.suspenders.com/swa.htm (To help keep dem' suspenders up!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.medicool.com/diabetes/sample.html

http://www.cigarettelitter.org/index.asp?pagename=FreeAshtrays


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://shop.mrcondom.com/freecondom/index2.shtml (New condom??)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://home.ccci.org/hlic/benefit.htm


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.sunkist.com/


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.1yearfilter.com/


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.apfco.com/promos/p2524/e...main=http://www.hellmanns.com&source=Hellmann's
(Got this one too!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.homesolutionsnews.com/rbdocs/us/wizard/ (I got this one!)


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://nemoway.com/fresh/fresh.html


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.unitedhealthalliance.com/silverpin.htm

http://www.super-lube.com/index.html (just email them??)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.clarinex.com/promotions/free_trial.jsp?promo=10055053


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wa...ions/vacations/videorequest/videorequestindex


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.commercemarketplace.com/estore/theanimaldoctor/onhold/index.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.uniqueph.com/ (contact lens people!!)

http://www.saralpaper.com/sample.html
(I got this one!!!)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.quickerpickerupper.com/
(Bounty papertowels)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.vitaball.com/
Free vitamin gum for kids who don't like chewing up vitamin's. Use code 15887 

https://www.lametcointl.com/order/rs_quick_order.asp?CAMPAIGN_ID=12734505


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.gp.com/consumerproducts/quiltednorthern/newproducts.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

The next set of FREEBIES is for your loving PET!!!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.spca.org/feedback/index2.cfm

http://www.foryourpurebred.com/


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.nofleas.com/Pet-Parent-Association.asp


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.arthritis-in-dogs.com/html/free.html

http://www.fancyfeast.com/enter.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.breeders-choice.com/
(I just signed up for this one!)

http://www.naturesrecipe.heinzpetproducts.com/pages/offers/rebate.asp
(My dog likes this brand especially the treats!)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.triumphpet.com/offers.html

http://www.mightydog.com/home.asp?catid=59

http://www.naturalrawhide.com/samples.htm


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.healthiercat.com/index.shtml

http://www.yummychummies.com/


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

https://offers.purina.com/offer.asp?offer=KCKIT&ICDB_Session=1

http://www.kosherpets.com/


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.silvercreekproducts.com/AddressForm.htm

http://www.rightbalance.com/
(Got a HORSE??)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.barkgoods.com/


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.liverbiscotti.com/freebis.html
(Even in Canada!!!!  Whoa!)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.aquaticfoods.com/worms.html
(For the FISHES!!!    )


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.inclover.com/

https://www.halopets.com/feedback.htm
(CATNIP??)


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.stopitch.com/
(For animals and not your jock itch bigss!!)

http://www.grotek.com/
(Bigss, this is for your pet cow that you have!!!   )


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://navyseic.dt.navy.mil/posters...20All Posters


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.jensen.com/mobile/non/poster.asp


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.swingmastergolf.com/profiles/free_post.htm


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.thomasmore.org/index.cfm?location=4


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://space.gsfc.nasa.gov/astro/posters/mwposter.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.lifescan.com/promotions/index.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.crisisprevention.com/offer/inquiryform.htm


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.jewishnewyear.com/holidays/tishrei/4813


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.omega.com/literature/domestic.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.poets.org/npm/KitOrder.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://offersquest.directtrack.com/ad/320/CD779


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

https://secure.nameservers.com/away...m/ap/direct.htm


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.grisales-russ.com/poster.htm


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.integritychurch.org/form2.html


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.clueintosafety.com/cis/www/asp/register.asp


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

I just received yesterday the Smuggler's Notch, VT video.  I'll pop it in today and have a good reminder of all the cold weather that I'll be missing.


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.welljournal.com/sm/land_aub.asp


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.candy-lovers.com/chocolate.html


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.lernercatalog.com/lerner...2+12:44:11+AM=1&name=cts9/18/2002+12:44:11+AM


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.redfaction2.com/thegoods.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.mdisfun.org/free/freestuff.asp
(Maryland tour book!)(Just for Bigss!)


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.stopsneezin.com/c/save/index.asp


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.hopenet.org/gift_cgi.html


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

Dave your the santa claus of IM


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.swansonbroth.com/cookbook_offer.asp


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Dave your the santa claus of IM



Am I?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.freebizmag.com/emailcompton01Welcome.Html


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.speciesatrisk.gc.ca/species/sar/order_e.htm


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.kinter.com/sample_f.htm


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.adirondackexplorer.com/freeissue.html


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://health.discovery.com/centers/allergyasthma/allergyasthma.html


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.sorenomore.com/snm-sample-request.html


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.purelip.com/interactive/35rebate.dsl


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.clarinex.com/promotions/free_trial.jsp?promo=10055053


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.countrycornercrafts.com/


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.perfectlittlestitches.com/freebie.html


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

For all the RELIGIONS... FREEBIES!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.steps2life.org/php/freebook.php


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.timothymark.com/freecd.html


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.billygraham.org/home/offer.asp


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.geraldstevens.com/gs.cfm?funfacts=arranging


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.backtothebible.org/knowgod/thestory/


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.rejoycetv.org/Rejoyce_pages/New_freegift.htm


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.cslovettbooks.com/specialoffer/freebook/freebook.html


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.psalmsfortheworld.org/books.html


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.thequiethour.org/nguorder.shtml


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/the_white_horse_inn/Free.asp


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.lyricrobes.com/


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.steelingthemind.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/?E+scstore


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.seeworthy.com/free.html


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.nativityvideo.com/


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.oakgrove-baptist.org/SalvationBracelet/english/SalvationBracelet.asp


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.harvest.org/knowgod/followup/body2.htm


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

dave good job on the freebies


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

your averged attempt to gain more posts!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.stamp-co.com/tn.html
(Tennessee quarter)

http://www.stamp-co.com/ky.html
(Kentucky quarter)


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.claritin.ca/liberator/en/register.asp?type=n
(Canada Freebie only)


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.hispanicmagazine.com/new/
(definitely one for Bigss)


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.globalprintgallery.com.au/win-free-art.asp


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.physique.com/gg/default.asp
(USA & Canada Only)


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://citiex.com/users/frames/userofferframe.php?uo=40


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.promoengine.com/en_US/re...eId=3700000&newSequenceId=1&_requestid=480276


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.jesusanswers.com/


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

The last 3 are Religious freebies!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.skintreat.net/Free-Samples.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.norysmakeup.com/guestbook.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.free-earrings.com/


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.quantum.com/superball.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/ord.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.ironmaster.com/freevideo.php


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.promoengine.com/en_US/re...eId=3700000&newSequenceId=1&_requestid=766135
(I got this one and it's packed in my suitcase as we speak!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.bath-and-body.com/products/beyondmassage.html?AID=5346491&PID=238571
(when you buy something for as low as $1.99, BIGSS, awww, they send you a little rubber ducky!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://science.education.nih.gov/women/scientists/index.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://visitors.huntingclub.com/free_trial/new_member_frm.asp?blnFromAffiliate=True||promotion=9H188800
(Shoot em' all, Bigss!!!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.freeoffer.jurlique.com/
(Beauty)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.hotwheels.com/2001/birthdayclub/index.asp
(Got kids??)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.maybelline.com/smp/
(Beauty)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.alivekabbalah.com/index.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.freecondoms.com/default.asp
(Did I do this one??  Well, Durex is your free sampler condom this time!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.garlanddrake.com/2000nov/freec.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.freshsacks.com/contact.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.innerwearcondoms.com/phorm/freesample2.htm
(Condom again?!?!  Never heard of this company!!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.tetao.co.uk/tetaobody/freesamples.htm
(not available yet)

http://www.worldskincare.ws/reddeer/
(smell like a deer that is red?  Go ahead on this one?!?!?)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.marlenekleincosmetics.com/cgi-local/shop.pl/page=marlenekleincosmeticshues.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.levanabeauty.com/contact2.asp


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.arthritis.org/conditions/DrugGuide/default.asp


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.naturalrawhide.com/samples.htm

For Doggie!!!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.animalpoisonhotline.com/pages/freemagnet.html
(For Bigss, when he accidentally poison's ROVER or MORRIS!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.mikesfiresalt.com/
(mail in)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.visionworksusa.com/free_sample.asp


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.heartheworld.com/free_batteries.htm
(hearing aid batteries!  ayyee  eeyyy!  I can't hear you, Sonny!  Not wit' out muh dang bat' trees!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.catelli.ca/index.htm
(Canadian freebie only!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.captainnotepad.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=showrequestsample


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.perfectproof.com/cgi-bin/script.cgi/us/ussample.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.nvo.com/hb101/freesampleandnewsletter/
(for your plants)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.womenswebdaily.com/page7.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.maxpages.com/soap420/home
(whatever this is!!!!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.nutribath.com/home/home.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.georgiamillions.com/freesmpl.htm
(Mail in)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.tobaccofree.com/inforder.html
(break the addiction!!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.goldentemple.com/Clients/KIIT/GT/YT-SamplingRegistration.nsf/Registration?OpenForm
(Tea anyone??)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.gardenburger.com/theUniverse/GardenburgerAction.asp
(I want Meat dammit!  But some of your vegetarian's so enjoy!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.reidsleeve.com/index.html
(See link on the left labeled "Free")


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.healthmom.com/trial_packs.html
(GF got this one)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.strengthofnature.com/


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.thesoapbox.biz/samples.htm
(WTF?!?!)

http://www.welljournal.com/sm/default.asp


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://lifeextensions.com/freeoffer.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.lowes.com/lkn?action=frameSet&url=www.easy2.com/cm/lowe/comm/index.asp
(Say something like "Bigss & Son's Home Repairs")
(Free HAT!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.muratec.com/
What they require: Tell us about the future of office equipment, and get our 30th Anniversary T-shirt, free! 
(Say like I'm buying this and that etc... )


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.prosoap.com/soapsam.htm

(For Big businesses???)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.tulsaopera.com/

(Never heard this Opera before but it's a FREE CD of it)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.drink4health.com/seasilver
(Listen to the audio too!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.diabeticproducts.com/freesample.cfm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.obyou.com/promotions/index.jsp
(travel Tampons by O.B. for Bigss!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://first-base.contestix.com/stjamesdesign.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.qwiktimeproducts.com/page2.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.passports.com/lib/10reas05.htm

(For students??)  Free FANNYPAK


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.unitedhealthalliance.com/silverpin.htm

(Bigss, tell them your a senior for this lovely free pin to wear!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.wisk.com/recontact/samplesurvey.html

(Wisk those durty nastee clothes!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://warheads.com/coupon.shtml
(Candy sucks to me!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.newforestsproject.com/world.html
(Since your good at destroying our earth Bigss, NOW go PLANT A TREE!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://internationalsportmagazine.com/wipeouts/index.shtml


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.poets.org/npm/KitOrder.cfm

POEMS/POET

("Ode to you Bigss... )


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.mgm.com/midnitemovies/giveaway.html


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.thomasmore.org/index.cfm?location=4


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.swingmastergolf.com/profiles/free_post.htm


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.fishypete.net/
(Clowns sent me a bobber...  I SMASHED it for the fun of it!)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://my.webmd.com/special_event_article/article/4146.101?rdserver=bp-rd1.webmd.com/

(check to see if your Bipolar, Bigss)


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.sbolive.com/catalog_form.htm


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.familycareproducts.com/guidebook.asp


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.chancechanel.com/inspire/index.html


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.outsideline.co.uk/bonjovi/

(BON JOVI!)


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.soyliving.com/freetube.asp


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.triluma.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.remifemin.com/survey.asp


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://tuffspun.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.freesamplecds.com/


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.gettab.com/free/registration.html
(Canada ONLY)


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.3in1deadsea.com/contact_quiz.html


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.thewoodsgroup.com/colon5day.htm


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://partygals.com/mall/more.php?ProdID=343


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.rolaidssample.com/


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.healthybowels.com/english/free.htm


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://excedrin.com/0-3_enroll.html


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.orderpens.com/EJ3/Main-Pkg-A.asp


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.tagamethb.com/tagamet_co..._newsletterlink_Control_your_hearburn&p2=NULL


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.emperorsherbologist.com/c-splash_sample.htm


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://mall.gtw.net/lhm/booklets/realmen.asp


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.motts.com/


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.countrybobs.com/freebie.htm


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.healthmom.com/trial_packs.html


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.katrinacarlson.com/home.asp


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.unicefusa.org/trickortreat/box.html


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.christforme.org/subzone.htm


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://thecharmingcottage.com/freesample.html


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://scrapshop.jackkyll.com/scrapsoffun/survey.htm


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.startsampling.com/sm/cascade1/product.iphtml?item=1961&source


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://w-04.com/lapel-sticker2.shtml


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.danielracing.com/006freestickers.shtml


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.codeamber.org/


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.wishinthewind.com/Pages/freestickers.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.3dayblinds.com/childForm.asp?


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.sassybaby.com/


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.freshsacks.com/contact.htm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.naturesone.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.farmers.com/FarmComm/new_parents/order_form.htm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.orajel.com/baby/baby.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.dxtremestudios.com/dxshave/freesample.htm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.imakenews.com/omail/e_article000090123.cfm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.3in1deadsea.com/contact_quiz.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.strengthofnature.com/


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.promoengine.com/en_US/re...eId=3700000&newSequenceId=1&_requestid=283027


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.fodreams.com/book/soap.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.ssscents.com/DP/SpecialOffer.cfm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.triluma.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.bubblegel.com/feedback.asp


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.noevirmo.com/consult.asp


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.dovefriendship.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.thesinger.ca/


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.kathykennedy.com/orderform.htm


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.motts.com/


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.davidsonstea.com/catreq.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.axcanscandipharm.com/products/scandishake.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.mcsweet.com/


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.pharmalogic.net/


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.mgm.com/midnitemovies/giveaway.html


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://navyseic.dt.navy.mil/posters.htm#Request All Posters


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.integritychurch.org/page2.html


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.clueintosafety.com/cis/www/asp/register.asp


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.catalogs.com/catalog/default.asp?from=ast09&AID=011892&BID=326


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

https://www.breakthrough.net/guest_book/guest_book.asp


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.thediabetessolution.com/?uid=A000002287300000635661034474914


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.trojancondoms.com/lube/index.asp


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.nomoretired.com/survey.htm


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.metamucil.com/sample/index.shtml


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

http://www.wacom.com/photofun/index.cfm?ad=pcphotofun&id=2

(I recieved this last month an currently use it to edit my photos for size)


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://mall.gtw.net/lhm/rb/freebook.asp


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.catchow.com


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.besthealthysamples.com/offers/menu.php?ADV_ID=&HIT_ID=149889


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.vpxsports.com/win_the_VPX_motorcycle.asp


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.ricksteves.com/subscribe/home.htm


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.lavamind.com/download.html


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.123turnkey.com/index.shtml?cmp=AF7391


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://mall.gtw.net/lhm/w2wfreegift.asp


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.integritychurch.org/form2.html


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.pollyklaas.org/safetykit.htm


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.kantkopy.com/freesamples.html

(Kant Kopy also can't spell!!!! )


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.wolfgangpuckscoffee.com/

For Businesses


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.zip-in.com/free.html


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.booginz.com/Plain_sampler.htm


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.hersheysgifts.com/CatalogRequest.aspx


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.paxil.com/gad/rq_info.html


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.tricki.com/


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.bluenile.com/ring_findsize.asp?track=c2m4&mod=mini


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.gmcvb.com/visitors/vacation_planner.asp


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

All the freebies I laid out this month, I too, have to go 4 weeks back and sign up to get them since I've been away!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

where do you find all these at??


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

I found them in my trash bin!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.9news.com/buddycheck9/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.holiday-giveaways.com/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.thebodyperfect.com/register.html


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.royalwomen.com/USA/Order/Order_freesampleFB.htm

Lube!!!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.trojancondoms.com/lube/index.asp

Flavored Lube?  Ewwww!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.pharmalogic.net/

I think it's from Myoplex?


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.thewoodsgroup.com/colon5day.htm


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://partygals.com/mall/more.php?ProdID=343


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.healthybowels.com/english/free.htm


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://dialherbs.gobizgo.com/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.schiffvitamins.com/consumerrewards.asp


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.aquafresh.com/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.atvsafety.org/atvwebtrailer/html/howtoorder.htm


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.lindsayolives.com/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.soapcity.com/days/mrs_fields_redemption.html
Use Code - Days Cookie


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.array-int.com/arraybiz/free-sample.php#Form


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.ohvoter.info/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.highwayinternational.com/products/chewitt/freesample.html


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.lowapparel.com/home.html


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.free-americanflags.com/?nid=2&aid=00059


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.adv-cycling.org/info/


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.racinguniversity.com/friend.htm


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.rans.com/AAP/Form.htm


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.beautytalkonline.com/turban.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

When I got home this week, I got this huge pack of freebie medicine from Tylenol!  Fukn awesome!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

I just got a soprano's hat!  Cool!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.cripplecreekdogfood.com/sampleform.html


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.janemag.com/2001/forms/1202eclipse_form.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.branson-mo.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/key_life_network/Free.asp


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://store.nascar.com/secure/cstFreeCatalog.asp


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/calendarclub/order_calendar.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.takemeaway.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.ultraskincare.com/free.html


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.houseofgosh.com/k-a-o-s.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.campuscircle.net/survey/survey.cfm
(I received a CD each month from them!  Some cool tracks!)


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www40.homepage.villanova.edu/michael.ciamaichelo/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.lacoast.gov//FreeStuff/index.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.genetree.com/free_kit.jsp


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.naturespath.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.nutrio.com/servlet/nutrio?cp=glucerna


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.axcanscandipharm.com/products/scandishake.html


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.mcsweet.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.motts.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.kathykennedy.com/orderform.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.poets.org/npm/KitOrder.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.suspenders.com/swa.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://members.shaw.ca/mariko.sato/free_samples.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://first-base.contestix.com/stjamesdesign.html


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://incensemania.site.yahoo.net/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.klxdesigns.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.tricki.com/


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.trymurphysoftwipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Promotion.DisplayPromoEntryForm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.mcjohnson.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.excedrin.com/0-3_enroll.html
(I recieved these!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.plioffer.com/wb/00092A


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.array-int.com/arraybiz/


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.sunbutter.com/


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.phillykfc.com/coupon.htm
(GREASE is the WORD!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.royalwomen.com/USA/Order/Order_freesampleFB.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.imakenews.com/omail/e_article000090123.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.cobweb.net/~qclamp/review.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.dipi.com/leather.html


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://omak.com/wfc.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.fleurisson-prod.com/veng/ebase4.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.catnipbudz.com/info.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.offthedesktop.mynuskinusa.com/highlight.jsp?promoType=celtrex


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.cottonelle.com/email/coupon.asp?s=1002ps
(we all need toilet paper!!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.sargentocheese.com/product/saveone.jsp
(got cheese?)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.gleanerlife.com/JFS.htm
(Are you old?)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.ecoglo.com/freesample.html


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.uniqueskincare.com/


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://herbalean2000.com/


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.easypods.co.uk/free_sample.html
(UK only!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.honeyworks.com/freesample_form.html


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.highfive.co.uk/sample.php
(OK only)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://pluswhite.com/pwp.html
(I recceived this, I think?!!?)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.havocmaker.com/
(My tongue!!!!!!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.robeks.com/


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.ed-foods.com/freesample2.html


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.hotexas.com/freesamples.htm


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://hometown.aol.com/bjprophet/EGS/index.htm
(what's it taste like?  Alligator poo?!?!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.bakersdrivethru.com/newweb/feed.htm
( Hmmn... California residents only)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.cleanbreath.com/free_sample.html
(I could think of a few people I know that could use this!!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.desco.com/sample.htm
(lie and tell them your just looking!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

https://j.ovm1.net/wch1/wch1alg1.asp?S=RF&C=103&P=0057331100026
(needed them, got them, used them... resubmitted freebie under a new name!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Below are Canada only freebies!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.pepcidcomplete.ca/en/trialoffer/index.asp
(Canada only?)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.blockbuster.ca/canada/english/index.html
(Free popcorn from Blockbusters?  Whoopee?!?!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.olay.com/totaleffects_canada/english/sample/index.html
(Canada only)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.acuvue.com/JNJContent/consumer/jsp/WhichProduct/WhichProduct.jsp


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.winetag.com/custom_request.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.holidayclassics.com/order/index.cfm
(Canada and US)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://hometown.aol.com/gailsknits/page/index.htm


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.oryx.mcmail.com/


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.startsampling.com/product.iphtml?item=8376
(I get this one each month!)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.remifemin.com/survey.asp


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/kodiboo/MowsGarden.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.goodyeartires.com/promotions/


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.ambien.com/infokit.asp


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.siemermilling.com/Products/Flours/flours.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.aubrey-organics.com/contact/contact.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.startsampling.com/sm/nescafe2/product.iphtml?item=600&source


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.skinstore.com/store/category.asp?catID=396


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.relyaid.com/free_samples.htm


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://mrcurrys.com/freecurrys.htm


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.wisk.com/recontact/samplesurvey.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.lopezfoundation.org/


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.splcenter.org/teachingtolerance/tt-index.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/teachers.htm


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.ecoairpack.com/freesamp.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.benefiber.com/index.jsp


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

https://ortho.harte-hanks.com/patchedin/PatchedIn_Form.asp?srcsetno=378&NDC=True


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.tylenol.com/
(GOT THIS ONE!!!!!)  (F'N AWESOME!)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.guftub.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.justformen.com/promotions.shtml


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.leafy-greens.org/contact.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.bedaisyfresh.com/


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.tresemme.com/guest_book.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.sedona.com/survey.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.mariobadescu.com/consult.asp

(I got this one for Bunny)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.puzz.com/newdiet.html?186120


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.emperorsherbologist.com/cal-samp1.htm


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.familycareproducts.com/


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.vagisil.com/frame_teen.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.lowapparel.com/home.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.aloecorp.com/sample.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.sftravel.com/magnetform.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www3.pokerroom.com/main/2/


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://ads.snowball.com/advertisers/ubisoft/rocky/xboxdemo.html


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.buyseasilvernow.com/health/special7/index_order.htm


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

That vagisil one will come in handy


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Did you send away for the freebie, I take it???


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

of course, anything to get rid of this itch, it's driving me :nuts:


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> of course, anything to get rid of this itch, it's driving me :nuts:




Just remember.......... most of these freebies unless stated otherwise, ship US only!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.schiffvitamins.com/consumerrewards.asp


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.trymurphysoftwipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Promotion.DisplayPromoEntryForm


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.officedepot.com/promo/newitems/form.asp


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.plant-marker.com/


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.catholicmedia.com/gifts.htm


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://fabricsdefrance.com/request_sample.html


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.swansonbroth.com/cookbook_offer.asp


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

http://sampollnet.coty.com/healinggarden/spafreesample.html


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

https://offers.purina.com/offer.asp?offer=FFBP1&ICDB_Session=1&ICDB_Session=1&ICDB_Session=1


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Mark..


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.netrequests.com/dhc/dco/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://216.24.232.124/survey.asp?ref=s-survey-under-thx.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.rafhdwe.com/sampler.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://vitaball.com/specialoffer.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.bufordcsmith.com/samples.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.mylanta.com/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.grandmas-herbs.com/FreeSample.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.thenewparentsguide.com/family-travel-guides.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.jacksonholenet.com/visitor/index.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.mediacampaign.org/order/OrderPosters.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.teenfx.com/hs_registration.cfm?src=7


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.grisoft.com/html/us_index.htm?session=0a1029e239dd64d8819272bfe0a76c9a
(Don't like Norton or McAfee?)  (Your alternate is here??)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/t4/competitions/dawsonssample.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.obyou.com/promotions/index.jsp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.kerrycollection.com/MAIN PAGES/sample_form.html
(Do you run a church???)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.bluenile.com/ring_findsize.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.ncegifts.com/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://neatstufffree.com/?aid=00204&nid=2


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.eidosregistration.com/TS2-USReg.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.backtothebible.org/lifeissues/holiday/offer.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.thomasmore.org/index.cfm?location=100&subsectionid=60


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.winstonchurchill.org/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.freeoffer.jurlique.com/cgi-bin/sampleRequest.pl


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.specialitesdelegance.com/html/napohtml/hotchocolate.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.alicemartineau.com/freecd.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.hipmedia.com/freepad.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.activecat.com/samples_kit.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.balancediet.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/index1a.htm?E+scstore


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.naturalrawhide.com/samples.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.ontariogreenhouse.com/recipebook.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.equal.com/user_profile/up_optin.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.askhj.com/html/registration/default.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.campbellkitchen.com/cookbook_offer.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.candy-lovers.com/chocolate.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.traveltex.com/fr_highways.asp?SN=1418074&LS=0


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.skymaps.com/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.undercovertourist.com/tr...L&doWhat=Park Calendar&AID=5516692&PID=643952


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.niagara-usa.com/pages/guide.htm
(love is in the air!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.legislatorcooper.com/bumpersticker.html
(I know a few that could use this!   )


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.boise.org/contact.html
(bring me back a potato!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.kycaveregion.org/
(Bring me back the Colonel!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.stankyb.com/stickers.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.youhuge.com/freedecal.htm
(  )


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.kingcon.com/yessne/freebumper.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.epva.org/Videos_Publications/publication_database.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.homestead.com/crossfacereport/bumpersticker.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.tech-res-intl.com/ose/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.iamloved.com/

(aaah, how cute! )


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://stations.mp3s.com/stations/87/free_instrumental_sheet_mu.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.cobravolleyball.com/freevideo.html
(Maybe Dero should get this so he won't get his ass whopped by Dino!  )


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/resources/mailingList.asp


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.pemcor.com/Flagprint/flagprint.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.buckeyegardening.com/bgpubs.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.vstarider.com/Pages/OHV 4 TENNESSEE/sticker.html
(Connecticut people need not respond!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.extremecoffee.com/main.tmpl?cart=103671478486998


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.jamaicanpride.com/decal.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.nestea.com/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

www.jiffymix.com


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.pollenpower.com/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.vitamite100.com/contact.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.hawaiisalt.com/feedback.htm


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.animalpoisonhotline.com/pages/freemagnet.html


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.paternoimports.com/email/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.clearmask.com/


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://homesolutionsnews.com/rbdocs/us/wizard/
(got two of them!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.sugandhco.com/perfumesqform.htm
(my books will now smell pretty!  Wait, I don't know how to read! I only know how to POST! )


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.barmedia.com/ssi/contact.shtml


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.firepoppy.com/rsmile/kit.php


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

https://secure.billygraham.org/freeoffer.asp?f=2&id=59


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.aafes.com


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://ww1.whistlerblackcomb.com/vacation_guide/index.asp


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://store.yahoo.com/lifeservsuperstore/fitnesscd.html


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://track.directleads.com/ad.html?o=15876&a=cd18805


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.sorenomore.com/snm-sample-request.html


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.futurous.com/hosierypromo/free.asp?Ref=ff


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://wintermt.com/guestbook/winter_guestbook.asp?siteid=11


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.touchofscent.com/neotericdiabetic2/free_sample_and_coupons.htm
(Know anyone diabetic???)


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.lavieparis.com/register.asp


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.fromtheinsideout.com/form_freeguide4.html


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/email/consumer/summer_2002/swag.asp


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.winterswharf.com/contactus.htm
(Soap is a GOOD thing!)


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.dabootshop.com/polish.htm


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.animalpoisonhotline.com/pages/freemagnet.html


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.pcpowerscan.com/index.html?1653


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.4envelopes.com/samples.htm


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.axcanscandipharm.com/products/scandishake.html


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.pilgrimsne.com/whatsnew_item.cfm
(Very interesting)


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.netrequests.com/dhc/dco/


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.ihateclowns.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?
(Not free but funny to see!!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.juicyfruitpromo.com/SignUp


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.eatcaliforniafruit.com/07_mailform.asp


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.athomeinamerica.com/GetAHIA.mv


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.startsampling.com/sm/skinlights1/


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.freebizmag.com/email20thcent01Welcome.Html


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.snuggle.com/data/registration/pureRegistrationIntro.asp


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.street-signs-usa.com/482/cat482.htm


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

http://mall.gtw.net/lhm/ls/freebook.asp


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.christianfamilyusa.org/book_order.html


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.loghomes.com/request/directory.html


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.rxhumor.com/demotapeform.shtml


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.ironmaster.com/freevideo.php


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

*Denver, CO Blockbuster online!?!?!*

http://www.blockbuster.com/bb/article/details/0,4316,ART-74,00.html?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

https://www.prevacid.com/forms/7day.asp


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.naturesanswer.com/giveaway/entry.asp#


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.calendar.wilton.com/

(Canada & US)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.handscrub.com/samplerequest.asp


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.quickerpickerupper.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.naturesone.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.naturesanswer.com/giveaway/entry.asp


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.luxelle.net/ylee/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.aloejuice.teamflp.com/main.php3?primNavIndex=3


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.array-int.com/arraybiz/free-sample.php


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.winterswharf.com/contactus.htm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.aloejuice.teamflp.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.netrequests.com/dhc/dco/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.dxtremestudios.com/dxshave/freesample.htm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.bubblegel.com/feedback.asp


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.triluma.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.baindesoleil.com/index.asp

(I think Dero needs some)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.alicemartineau.com/freecd.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://sonyelectronics.sonystyle.com/home/psyc/shirt.jsp


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://hpcleankit.bgt.com/Cleankit.jsp?Lang=eng


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.corz.com/

(US and Canada)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.sportsbookguide.com/Sundayfree.asp


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.kador.com/leaflet1.htm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.motts.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.axcanscandipharm.com/products/scandishake.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.pilgrimsne.com/whatsnew_item.cfm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.naturespath.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.enterexdiabetic.com/index.htm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.freedietpills.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.aquafresh.com/

(I just did this)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.thebodyperfect.com/register.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.bragg.com/info.html

(I got three of these and never used 1)  Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.babycenter.com/pottytrain/magazine.jhtml

(cute)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

https://www.modified.com/apps/contact_list_manager//subscribe.php?list=modified_magazine

(seems interesting enough) (I just signed up for it)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.cmt.com/store/cmtmag/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.getsquaredaway.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.snuggle.com/data/registration/pureRegistrationIntro.asp

(I got two)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.klxdesigns.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://first-base.contestix.com/stjamesdesign.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.balancediet.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://store.yahoo.com/lifeservsuperstore/petcd.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.doggiefun.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.royalcanin.com/RCMembership.nsf


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.activecat.com/samples_kit.htm


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.balancediet.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/index1a.htm?E+scstore


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.worldwildlife.org/act/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://us.merial.com/pet_owners/healthy_pet/healthy_pet.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

https://offers.purina.com/offer.asp?offer=DC03C&rpage=REGISTER&ICDB_Session=1&ICDB_Session=1


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.kosherpets.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.commercemarketplace.com/estore/theanimaldoctor/onhold/index.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.foryourpurebred.com/


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.purapet.com/online/mail/5mail.asp


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.notweird.com/sticker.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.lowapparel.com/home.html


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.rans.com/AAP/Form.htm


----------



## Quantum Might (Dec 5, 2002)

*THANK YOU!*

DJD Thanks for posting the free stuff!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I hope your getting the stuff.  The last thing I got my GF started laughing because I think it was ridiculous.  Oh, it was to North American Fishing Club and they sent letterhead pad, A medal and a stupid membership card offering!  

I think the other last thing was the huge medicine kit from the makers of Tylenol!  Oh yeah, and a CD sampler that has some of Fast And Furious sdtrk songs on it!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I love doing it just to see if the companies will send it!  I got a lot of samples also for health and supplement products as well which have ultimately resulting in me purchasing them more at a Supplement store!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Adding more tonight!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Whoops, I got caught up in a different subject last night!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

So, tonight!!!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

http://www.soaploft.com/store.htm


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

I will be unloading some freebie crap tonight... later tonight... So Crash  come and get some!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

haha ok p.m. me when your unloadin it


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah, I still have 56 messages to decipher through!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

are you shittin me? i'm happy to get 1 pm lol


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

you better get some girlfriend's!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

ya i better but i'm too shy infront of girls i freeze and don't know what to say


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

are you serious???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

most of the time


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Why don't you just be yourself and wait a minute... there was two threads that I gave you suggestions too.  Also, Nick (where he may be),  READ THOSE helpful hints on how to be loose!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

where's that at? i needa read those


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

TOMORROW sonny!  TOMORROW!!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm on ratemyboobies.com!  And posting!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

posting!?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

posting here, nimmie!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

oh i thought you were postin pictures of yourself on that sight i was like i don't wanna see your man boobies


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

haha thats what it sounded like


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13580

Here is post # 1... so get to it!  It's a free for all!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

muhahah this is gonna be good


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

That sounded like a BART SIMPSON laugh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i thought it sounded like dracula


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Maybe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

either or


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

nothing...


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

https://adshomeclubs.scholastic.com...=163236&Key=26UW&PromoCode=aff0&RedirectID=77
(For Children)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.neutrogena.com/winterskin/


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.swissherbalbeauty.com/


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.casualobsessions.com/Content/Html_files/otherhtmls/Mailing_list_form.html
(For the ladies!)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

https://secure.mercyships.org/webinfo/guestbook


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

https://offers.purina.com/offer.asp...&ICDB_Session=1&ICDB_Session=1&ICDB_Session=1
(Got this one)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.catchow.com/
(For Cat Lovers!) (I got a CD from them so I am sure you'll get the calendar)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.freshsacks.com/contact.htm
(Only if you have babies??!!)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.netrequests.com/dhc/dco/
(I just filled my out!)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.surefit.net/survey/survey.cfm


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.rembrandtsmile.com/


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://promotions.cecentertainment.com/images/N28.gif
(For Crash)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.balancediet.com/
(I just signed for it for my doggie!)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.specialitesdelegance.com/html/formhotchocolate.htm


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.steaksofstlouis.com/?promo_id=10242


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.visioncaresurveys.com/vistakon1/vsurvey.asp
(hey, what can I say?  Free Umbrella for doing there survey!)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.grandmotherssecrets.com/catalog.html
(I sent for it!    )


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.caltrate.com/
(For Crash!!!)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.nutraceutics.com/sample_orig.asp
(I requested the Growth Hormone book!) (others to choose from though)


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.startsampling.com/sm/neutrogenamen1/?source=neutrogena1
(For men??  I didn't know soap can discriminate!!   )


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.riverstreetsweets.com/survey.shtml
(sounds good to me!)


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

http://www.pentalaboratories.com/shopper_new.asp


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

More free stuff will be posted later tonight, CRASH!!


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.readycrust.com/promos/opt-in/index.html


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.goiceland.org/order.html


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.officedepot.com/promo/newitems/form.asp
(I just did this one)


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.biblesforamerica.org/BFA/request.aspx 
(Religious are you??)


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.claritin.com/content.aspx
(Excuse me while I sneeze!)


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.netrequests.com/dhc/dco/


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.theherbfinder.com/trsample.html


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

https://offers.purina.com/offer.asp?offer=FFNPG&noreg=1&ICDB_Session=1
(here Kitty-Kitty!)


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.dxtremestudios.com/dxshave/freesample.htm
(my second time I think that I've signed up for it bc/ there's one already in the house!    )


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.sunshineforhealth.bigstep.com/contactus.html
(Request Catalog and free samples come with it)


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.teenfreeway.com/maid/glo.htm
(J'lo free sample but it's a coupon for Burdine stores only??  Florida based stores)


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

*bump*

More Freebieswill be dumped tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.nextwine.com/emaillist.htm


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.riverstreetsweets.com/survey.shtml


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

https://j.ovm1.net/wch1/wch1alg1.asp?S=RF&C=103&P=0057331100026


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.atlaspen.com/specials/edirectpromo2-5/
(Make up a business name!)


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

https://www.prevacid.com/forms/7day.asp


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.1040club.com/new/join.htm


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.thebodyperfect.com/register.html


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.sorenomore.com/


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.stjosephaspirin.com/index.jhtml


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.ballyfitness.com/
(Free week?)


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.arthritis.org/communities/SurviveandSucceed/join.html


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.hktrafficpro.com/


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://209.218.85.196/mvb/orderform.asp?island=Maui


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.kosher.com/FreeSamples.cfm


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.winterfresh.com/


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.theherbfinder.com/trsample.html


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.innerwearcondoms.com/


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.oneclassactblues.com/


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.headandshoulders.com/usa/products/


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

how 'bout a free escort service


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.hotexas.com/freesamples.htm


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.silversusa.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.poets.org/npm/KitOrder.cfm


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.fitnessunlimitedar.com/freesample.htm


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.presidentialprayerteam.org/register.php


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.sparklingfavors.com/favors.html
($2.00 S&H)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> how 'bout a free escort service



OMG!!!  

That would be the LAST thing I'd hear from you!  

When do you need me?  I can personally hand you the MRP's!    J/K!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.expage.com/MicroBriteEzine


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.k-y.com/promotions/index.jsp?section=promotions

(Just for Hammer..... it may not be a free escort but it's second best...)  (BTW, I've already received this freebie from them!   )


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

https://www.zantac-75.com/cgi-bin/zantac/consumer/samples.pl
(where was this crap for me Christmas night???)  God Damn it!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> OMG!!!
> 
> That would be the LAST thing I'd hear from you!
> ...



Hey..I get lonely  free escorts would be great  lol


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.healinggarden.com/home.html


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.neutrogena.com/winterskin/


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hey..I get lonely  free escorts would be great  lol




I get your point.... I could use an escort right now myself!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> http://www.healinggarden.com/home.html



OH!!! This is brand of lavender spray I buy


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Damn.... how lucky did I get on that one?!?!?  Hee Hee!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Dropping more later tonight!!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

OK, definitely dropping more while I eat my last meal at 1:30 am!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://thehardingroup.com/
(energy supplement sample)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.patoka.net/usana-sample.htm


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.fitnessunlimitedar.com/biofreez.htm
(interesting?!?!)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Everyone can use Mylanta!  

http://www.mylanta.com/vcrc/offers/campprivacy.jhtml?id=vcrc/offers/im_freesample.inc


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.expage.com/microbriteezine
(email them??   )


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.metamucil.com/sample/index.shtml


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.physique.com/pl/0101_shampoo.asp

(Good to travel with!!)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://serenity.young-america.com/samplingform1.asp

(For Crash!!!!    )


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://tampax.com/en_us/pages/home.shtml?pageid=hm0001


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.ballyfitness.com/

(I'm reposting this bc/ I used mine today!!!)  (Pretty cool!)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.hotexas.com/freesamples.htm


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.uncleharrys.com/sample.htm

(looks silly but I did it anyway!)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.daphnesnaturals.com/freesample.html


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.nomoretired.com/survey.htm


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Hangman??


Play this game if your bored!!!  


http://bb-bird.com/hangman.html


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

https://offers.purina.com/offer.asp?offer=FFNPG&ICDB_Session=1&ICDB_Session=1


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.newyorklife.com/american_baby01/

(All this for a calculator??  Not!!)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.holyface.org/programs.htm

((Did this---> recieved this...... lost it!   )


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Love stuff I can travel with... better than some of the hotel crap they supply you with!!!

http://headandshouldersjump.imc2.com/NU/index.asp


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.oilforthefaucet.com/


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

Bump for Freeman...

Look for tha Bally's link!!!  Free 2 week pass!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.remifemin.com/survey.asp


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.medicool.com/diabetes/sample.html


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.teenfreeway.com/peta/grrr1.htm

(ya like Pink??)


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

http://info.tyvekenvelopes.com/lctr_pg_lit_smpl.php


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

http://www.innerwearcondoms.com/phorm/freesample2.htm 

Reposted for Crash & Freeman-----------> Horndogs!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

*This one is for you FREEMAN!!!*

http://www.go4fitness.com/promos/index.cfm?promoID=3

Free 30 day pass for World's Gym!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://websites.celltech.com/organicsonthego/index.html


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.guidetowellness.com/sample.htm


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Especially for Crash!!!http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/edu/boated/sidekicks.htm


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://j.ovm1.net/wch1/WCH1CLT2Reg.asp?P=10000000000024&C=188&S=01&U=0

Caltrate samples


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://members.savingsregister.com/...ts-011003ASP-.18M&msg_id=sr_aspirin&exitPop=0

Aspirin samples


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.clk4.com/KIS_3577/index.cgi?siteID=0000068805&mediaNum=0000080347

Coming to Florida??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://info.tyvekenvelopes.com/lctr_pg_lit_smpl.php


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.heifer.org/forms/giving_getinfo.cfm


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.naturesrecipe.heinzpetproducts.com/trial/index.asp


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.bridgestonetire.com/350z/350z_noflash.htm


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.teachkind.org/


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.jointflex.com/Tell_A_Friend/tell_a_friend.html


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.featherspring.com/free.cfm


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.montelms.org/toolkit.asp


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.airforce.com/thunderbirds/libraryfaqs.htm#4


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.startsampling.com/product.iphtml?item=8696&memberid=RAVISH30


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Body Mass Index Calculator 

http://www.affiliatefuel.com/c/c?b=15195&h=143&sh=300092


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.meadjohnson.ca/i1/p5b.htm


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://a.websponsors.com/c/s=204/c=24693/


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.mediacampaign.org/order/OrderPosters.asp


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.hersheyshappiness.com/


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.dailyfacials.com/


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.windowcoverings.org/20.html


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.freshsacks.com/default.htm


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://handi-craft.com/free_bottle072402/drb.html


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.gerber.com/mygerber/register.asp


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.dep.com/main.html


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://java.bananaboat.com/bananaboat/index.jsp

I just signed up!!!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Awhile back I sent for a freebie for Hot BBQ sauce from Texas and it was fucking excellent!!    I'll get that name here and link, later!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.arrid.com/


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.stayfree.ca/versafit/sample.asp

(Canada freebie only)


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://sweepstakes.yahoo.com/herbalessences2/ud/index.html


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.imakenews.com/omail/e_article000093897.cfm


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://maybelline.com/smp/


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.strengthofnature.com/forms/samples.html


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://iw.rtm.com/fructis/register2.asp


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.triluma.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.sweetescence.com/


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.medicool.com/diabetes/sample.html

(For Diabetics)


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.eyecolororange.com/v3/frame.cfm?mainFrame=home


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

https://www.timeinc.net/southern/secure/sweeps/louisiana/entry.html

(Going to the state of LA???)


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.milor.com/promotions/Music_Com/default/free_issue01/form.asp


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.aventura-mag.com/

(interesting)


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://sonyelectronics.sonystyle.com/home/psyc/shirt.jsp


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.cacelin.com/asp/emailform.asp

New coffee!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.zours.com/cgi-bin/count.pl?form=try


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.splenda.com/index.jhtml


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.stretch-island.com/free-stuff.htm


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.guidetowellness.com/


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.kunjilal.com/


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.hotexas.com/freesamples.htm


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.rachelsfireisland.com/about.htm


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.davidsonstea.com/catreq.html


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.davidsonstea.com/catreq.html


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.axcanscandipharm.com/products/scandishake.html


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://members.savingsregister.com/...ts-011003ASP-.18M&msg_id=sr_aspirin&exitPop=0


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.tylenol.ca/english/eighthr_trial/entryform.html

(CANADA only)


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.sargentocheese.com/misc/publicReg8.jsp


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.thebodyperfect.com/register.html


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.DietLollyPop.com


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.abc360.net/abc360/s1.jsp


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://racing.target.com/fan_club_un.asp?Abandon=y


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.home-businessopportunity.com/weighless/?af


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.ivillage.com/partners/ponds/hollywood/1/p1


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.allegra.com/kids_registration.jsp


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.naturesanswer.com/giveaway/entry.asp


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.clearancecrazy.com/freesample.htm


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://ramada.dq0.net/ramada/client.asp?aid=321


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://freeclearcare.com/

(AL, GA, NC, TN, KY, SC, VA ONLY)


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

One Pan Potatoes & Pepper Steak

4 medium potatoes sliced 1/4 inch 
1 pound London broil, thinly sliced  
1 thinly sliced green pepper
1 tablespoon garlic pepper   
2 tablespoon olive oil

While potatoes cook, toss beef with garlic pepper and heat oil in skillet
on high heat.  Add beef and toss 3 minutes.  Remove beef, add green 
pepper, toss 3 minutes.  Add potatoes and sauté 5 minutes.  Add beef 
and toss until heated.


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

https://www.kwwd.com/kwwd/RegistrationLayout.do


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.fundraisingzone.com/reps/home.htm?AID=9756395&PID=325867


Here CRASH... NOW go make use of your FREE time!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.favormart.com/store/site/index.cfm


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.urbanfreebies.com/


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.sportsscienceresearch.com/pages/ad/intro.html


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.himalayausa.com/sample.html


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.blackhairmedia.com/


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.yogitea.com/FreeSamples/FreeSamples.asp


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.delight-full.com/request-sample.html


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/include/AfricanPride/freecd.asp


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.himalayausa.com/sample.html


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.wrenpress.com/


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.romanticflowers.com/samples.html


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.happyhounds.com/events.html


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

https://adshomeclubs.scholastic.com...=163236&Key=26UW&PromoCode=aff0&RedirectID=77


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.shullmall.com/form_sample.htm


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.teenfx.com/hs_registration.cfm?src=7


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.idad.com/contact.htm


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.obyou.com/promotions/index.jsp


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://blackandbruised.com/ringside.php?st=2&d=1

Demo Video game!!!


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.purplepill.com/common/101.freecertificate_reg.asp


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.cmc.ie/cd-shop/cd-82.html


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.killians.com/


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.mts0.com/qh/memberjoin.jsp?rf=997&regImage=tastersnewmem.gif


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.killians.com/

BEER!  Poster of a hot gal!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

http://www.countrybobs.com/freebie.htm


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.freebizmag.com/emailsaltfish01welcome.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.successrice.com/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.clearancecrazy.com/freesample.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.extendbarworks.com/dev/Default.asp


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

https://host7.yournethost.net/bestlifeint/cgi-bin/shop/free.pl


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.adnetpa.com/Bison/buf.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.shullmall.com/jerkypromot.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.delight-full.com/request-sample.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.zours.com/cgi-bin/count.pl?form=try


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.bufordcsmith.com/samples.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.deescoffee.com/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.lizardlip.com/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.sugarstix.cc/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.belleavant.com/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.wolfgangpuckscoffee.com/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.countrybobs.com/freebie.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.free-americanflags.com/?nid=2&aid=00059


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.shockpad.com/free.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sampollnet.coty.com/calgon/tdfreesample.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.burlygirls.com/stickers.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.epva.org/Videos_Publications/publication_database.asp


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.holeinone.com/register/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

https://www.lametcointl.com/order/rs_quick_order.asp?CAMPAIGN_ID=21803629


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

Free two week supply of Aosept Clear Care for residents of AL,GA,NC,TN,KY,SC and VA only. 

http://freeclearcare.com/


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.xtrcapital.com/gnpi/5freecd/contact.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

Knock! Knock!
Who's there!
Cash!
Cash who?
I didn't realize you were some kind of nut!


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.cbn.org/special/PrayerShield/bumpersticker.asp


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.tablegrape.com/order/default.asp?action=view&cid=3&section=consumers


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.prepakproducts.com/catalog.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.teacherhelpers.com/FREE_STICKERS.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.dreamswing.com/video.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.shamrock.org/brochurebymail/index.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.olay.com/newsandsamples/newsandsamples.htm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

Q:  Why did the chicken only go halfway across the road?

A:  Because she wanted to lay it on the line.


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.freechristianposters.com/index.html


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.array-int.com/arraybiz/free-sample.php#Form


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://a.websponsors.com/c/s=28694/c=26600/

Gillette Razor!  I could use another one.


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://money.bankone.com/jsp/MktCustomers.jsp?OID=SE2973B1


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

http://h30050.www3.hp.com/


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

http://money.bankone.com/jsp/MktCus...sp?OID=SE2973B1

reposted for Crash!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

http://www.ssimaxim.com/cgi-bin/form.htm


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

http://www.neostrata.com/coverblend/cbd_cme_req.asp

for crash


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://h30050.www3.hp.com/


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.babyeinstein.com/B2C/neptune_offer.html


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.playtexbaby.com/

Consumer testers wanted. Looking for moms with bottle fed babies less than nine months old in New Jersy, Connecticut and New York City area.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.brainybaby.com/freeOffers.asp


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.freshsacks.com/default.htm


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.healinggarden.com/home.html


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.nuskin.offthedesktop.com/

I think I'll this one!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/ak_clay/CrystalPure.html

and this....


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://store.yahoo.com/dryskinsnet/comsam.html


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.cascade-dental.com/html/free_sample.html


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.imakenews.com/omail/e_article000090123.cfm


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://pg.ewhsp.com/crestcws/PGHome.do?src=pgbs


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.ditzymicro.com/


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.ivillage.com/partners/ponds/hollywood/1/p1


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.babyeinstein.com/B2C/neptune_offer.html


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.playtexbaby.com/

Consumer testers wanted. Looking for moms with bottle fed babies less than nine months old in New Jersy, Connecticut and New York City area.


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.healinggarden.com/home.html


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://members.savingsregister.com/...170-180I&promo=venus&msg_id=msvenus&exitPop=0

For ladies only.  Crash should get this for his purty legs!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.noevirmo.com/consult.htm


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.cryptonfabric.com/contact_frame.html


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.myhomebasics.com/default3.asp


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.jaquagirls.com/jaqua/member/login.asp


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.michelswiss.com/


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.successmm.com/PROgen/


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.garnierusa.com/index640.asp?location=


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/ak_clay/CrystalPure.html


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

I need to bump this because I have all this free shit to download tonight or tomorrow!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

is kazza still free? just a random question


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I think it is since you asked. 

I can't believe you actually posted here!  I have to dump all this new stuff today!  That should be fun!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

LOL what free stuff?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Hold you horses.... I have to go teach a class and train a client soon!  Later tonight!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

http://sonyelectronics.sonystyle.co.../psyc/shirt.jsp


----------



## Quantum Might (Nov 9, 2003)

.


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Man, the culprit is found!  It was Quantum that has brought the polls back and even this one!  Are you looking for more freebies?  I guess now that I have a little more time I can start reposting new ones!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 9, 2003)

i need free stuff  perferably cloaths


----------



## X Ring (Nov 10, 2003)

or supplements, free gasoline would be really awesome too.  Lets see what you can do David. 
Gary


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i need free stuff  perferably cloaths



I know where you can get free clothes!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> or supplements, free gasoline would be really awesome too.  Lets see what you can do David.
> Gary



suypplement samples maybe... gasoline... that's too-too funny!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

I see that someone is venturing this thread!  Such a wonderful source of freebies that I used to do!  If  I only had more time!  Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

BEAUTY SECTION


http://view.exacttarget.com/?fec516747d6c0479-fe241774756205797d1c79


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.visitformen.com/us/echantillons.php


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.coppertone.com/spectra3.aspx

for all of you in the Northern sections of the US!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.dessertbeauty.com/jcontest_invitation.asp

Just for Crash!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.finessehaircare.com/home.html


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.lavieparis.com/register.asp


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.pantene.com/en_US/relaxed_and_natural/register.jhtml


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.kerasal.com/article.asp?catId=1781&pgId=6852&siteID=233


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

are yo suffering in the cold weather?  Your hair-wise?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

CD's


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.fatherhood.org/order_cd.asp

First time father??


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.marilynscott.com/mscott/sampler_form_site/index2.php

Whoooooooooooooooo?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.autoeurope.com/offers.cfm

Interesting


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.eternallifeskills.com/heaven_questions.htm

Just for you TGS!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.jazzcrooner.com/

You like Jazz?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.tribecamusic.net/mail.html


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.openears.net/flattire/thestory.php


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.usa-800.com/rback/Louisiana/SLiving.asp

Are you from LA and miss those sounds?  Well, supposedly this CD will take you right back there!


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2004)

David..

Very wise advice.  I have been doing this for years.  
My alias emails and phone has to sometimes be changed because they get so polluted 



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Some word of advise!  Create a secondary email for the JUNK mail to go to that is sent    from these companies.  Use a phone number that goes nowhere!  Like your  bosses office!!!
> 
> I have it sent to my old cell phone that still collects messages!
> ...


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.clubdredd.com/bands/rivermaya-form.htm


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2004)

David, 

Where do you find all these freebies?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.thq.com/sphinx/


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.jmjradio.com/freecd.htm

Christian CD


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://hiphop-network.morrisdev.com/index.htm

Hip Hop!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.ditzymicro.com/main.html


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.oneclassactblues.com/

They look very interesting...........


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.thesinger.ca/

Who?  What?  Where?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Back to the 

BEAUTY SECTION!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.esmartliving.com/s-dr1cleriderm/lp/cleriderm.html


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.naturalcuts.com/form.htm


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's see what I can find for Clothing wise.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.powerbutter.com/t-shirt.html

Something with Mountain Biking....

Free T-shirt


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.outdoorwarmer.com/


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.becksbeer.com/okt_index.asp


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Computer/Office freebies


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.hpworksdata.com/paper.php


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.hp.com/sbso/productivity/color/index.html?jumpid=redirect_special/startengines


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

That was a huge section, huh?  ZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZ


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

FOOD SECTION


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.grapette.com/index.asp?strPageName=requestForm.htm&rightOff=true

Make up something for this form as I do!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.jbean.com/AcidFreeCoffee.htm

I never knew that acid in Coffee was SUCH an issue?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.meatout.org/vegetarianstarter.html

This I will NEVER BECOME!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www2.recipe4living.com/membe..._id=msfreehamburger&exitPop=0&pages=soc_flow1

For Crash!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.foodshow.com/dole/fbfront.htm

Oooooohhhhh free sugaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Free coffee?  Where?

http://www.mambosprouts.com/


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

MORE COFFEE!!
http://coffeeberryhill.com/


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.newenglandtea.com/

I wonder what this will taste like??


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.leaperrins.com/selecta.php

Best Worsteshire Sauce... ever!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

OK. Tired of all these FOOD FREEBIES!!!  I'll add more tomorrow!!!

For everyone that I've posted is one I subscribed or requested for myself to see if they'll send them!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> David..
> 
> Very wise advice.  I have been doing this for years.
> My alias emails and phone has to sometimes be changed because they get so polluted




I hear ya on that one!!!  I have done so as well!

I haven't done this for awhile so I'm unsure of the legitimacy  some of these freebies.  But for the common main ones, they do work.  I have received so much free stuff that for fun I kept them in a box.  The aspirin and condoms never lasted that long.  Either I used them when I needed them most or gave them away!  

As for the T-shirts, back then, I couldn't wear a X-Large so I gave 13 T-Shirts to my Ex-Girlfriend!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> David,
> 
> Where do you find all these freebies?



archives


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

SIDE NOTES:  I almost missed Randy's replies had it not been for Yahoo alerting me that someone else posted!  Sorry about that Randy!


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2004)

No problem David....  Yahoo's alert system does work pretty well


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2004)

Exactly.. First I heard of acid being a problem with coffee 
Damn, what are they going to come up with next? 

Ok, here is how a group of pharmacy students conducted a test in
Determination of Acid Content in Coffee Beans and Coffee:

(Please don't try this at home) 


SUMMARY
The present study was conducted to establish a reliable accurate method for determining acid concentration. When acids such as chlorogenic, caffeic, quinic, acetic and citric acids are present in ethanol solution containing 2-methyl-1,4-naphthoquinone (VK3), the volumetric reduction peak of VK3 is accompanied by a pre-peak, whose peak height is proportional to acid concentration. Flow injection analysis (FIA) using an electrochemical detector with a glassy carbon electrode and carrier solution of ethanol containing 38 mM LiClO4 and 3 mM VK3 is presently used for acid determination. FIA signals and acid concentration were found
in this study to be linearly related between 0.01 - 0.3 mM.








> _*Originally posted by david *_
> http://www.jbean.com/AcidFreeCoffee.htm
> 
> I never knew that acid in Coffee was SUCH an issue?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, I must bump this so I can add more in a few minutes!  Just for RANDY!!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2004)

thank you David....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

So you get free stuff from all theese links? hmm...


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

well some of its very old while the most recent ones posted is fair game.  I wouldn't know because I haven't received any yet due to the fact that I just sent away for it myslef!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Yea I filled a few things out   Free shit is the BEST!  Thanks David.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

You sound like Bigss now!  

I'm going to have to resume this either Sat. or Sunday when I have more time!  

So, stay tuned!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Ha... sounds like me and bigss would get along fine then.  Oh, and I'll be here


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm always hesitant of certain freebies when it comes to Foods etc.  

Of course, always inspect and see how the package is shipped.  Moreso, I am talking about unknown brands.  But when it comes to major manufacturers, it's a different story!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.tryslimpopsfree.com/


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

these may be duplicates from this post on but oh well...

It's still free!   

http://yogitea.com/FreeSamples/FreeSamples.asp


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.bragg.com/company/sample.html

I have so many of these... I need NO more!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.melitta.com/clh.html

Coffee!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.captainds.com/shoppers.htm

  I think someone else should do this!  Fried Fish from Capt. D's!  

Maybe Lee Priest would be interested!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.gourmetprotein.com/

Gimmick 2004??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.lifeismagic.com/freetea.htm

Based on the environment I see from those pictures, I am unsure of the freshness and quality of their tea!  It could be more like  PEE!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

BTW, they want a $1.00 for S & H!  It's not worth it and I posted it in humour!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/free_samples.html

a stinkin' coupon!?!!?!?  Silly F*ckers!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.catfishinstitute.com/

Meow!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.extendbarworks.com/pages/health_samples.asp

For medical field professionals only!

Gynecologist wannabe's DON'T count!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

Soy sucks but I'm goinna see if they send it anyways!
https://host7.yournethost.net/bestlifeint/cgi-bin/shop/free.pl


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.hotexas.com/freesamples.htm

I got this one and it wasn't too bad at all!  Damn Texans always trying to burn other states mouths with their sauces!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.1greatvalue4u.com/peteys.htm

SASE only!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.fleurisson-prod.com/veng/ebase4.htm


Yuck!  Posted for laughing purposes!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

OK, this is the health section!!!

Starting with DIABETES!!!

https://www.kwwd.com/kwwd/NovologMixIndex.do


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.freedietpillsamples.com/


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.allaboutvision.com/products/lobob.htm

Contacts??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.besthealthysamples.com/offers/menu.php?ADV_ID=TOTALLYFREE5&HIT_ID=4967171


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.subscriberdirect.com/lucky/eucerin/eucerin.cfm

Hand Creme anyone??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://nutritionalsupplements4u.com/Free3daySample.html


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.nitebite.com/NBbrochure.html

wooooooooooooooow!  a brochure


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.obtampons.com/try.shtml


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.24hourfitness.com/db/promo.list

Oooohhh Free GYM PASS!!!!!!  

Now, always supply the raggedy ass sales people a false number or a voice mail number only!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://samplereachaccess.com/sampling/index.jsp?cid=drtv000000

Flossing is a GOOD thing people!!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.coppertone.com/


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.myheala.com/

I don't like anything mysterious f*cking with my lips or mouth so YOU guys try it!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.fitnessfire.com/samples.asp


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.cleanburst.com/cleanburst/register.jsp?Accept=Accept

More flossing stuff!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.plioffer.com/wb/0003GM5

Geezers HATE this stuff!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.eros-uk.co.uk/samplerequest.html

For the men in Europe?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.trojancondoms.com/Her_Pleasure/index.asp

More for your penis or your lovers penis!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.naturalbalance.com/cobra.htm

Hmmmnn... my dick is a cobra???


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://info-request.com/customers/gmtv/breathright/


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.trojancondoms.com/freestuff/Product/index.asp?S_Type=ENZ

Redo and choose all individually though!    I did!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

OK, I'm tired for now!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL, thanks David.  I wonder what my moms gonna say when I get a giant box of condoms from Trojan?


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Just to tell her that you're taking on responsibility for once in your life!  


Today, I got a freebie from Kersal!  Callous softner.


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.omyonline.com/freesample.asp

I may have posted this but oh well....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.metamucil.com/index.shtml

Likea ny of us need this!?!?!?!


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.up-time.com/form.html


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.arrid.com/

They do send this!!!


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.rembrandt.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?procfun+REM_BUILD+VIPCLB1+LRP+eng+FUNCPARMS+STDRENTRY(A0010):I


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.cymed-ostomy.com/About/samplerequest.html

No time to look this up but WTF is this??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

MicroSkin® is the unique component that is used in ALL Cymed pouching systems. This barrier attaches the pouch to your skin. It is a transparent 4" x 5" film composed of hypoallergenic polyurethane material 1000th of an inch thin. This material stretches 500% more than human skin, and offers a level of comfort and security unmatched by any other product on the market.

And its to hold on an Ostomy or something?  Basically it holds a bag to your side, that you piss in.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

I never got any of my free shit!


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Damn, I signed up for like 50 things!  Maybe I got some... and my little sister ganked them   But I doubt it...  Fuckin scam websites!


----------



## david (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn, I signed up for like 50 things!  Maybe I got some... and my little sister ganked them   But I doubt it...  Fuckin scam websites!



That's odd... because I've gotten some of stuff.  BTW, I moved this sectiopn over to my Florida board!


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Haha!  I got ONE (1) free condom in the mail!


----------



## david (May 26, 2004)

And do you intend to use it?


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Ofcourse... its a "her pleasure" condom haha!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Damn PreMier...

Make sure there are no holes in it PreMier...
You don't want a unnexpected Mini you running around


----------

